# Need steel wheels for LGB cars...



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

The Church train has a Mogul that needs a couple wheel sets for it's tender AND a couple cars (Nemo car and little 2 axle gondolas) that need to be converted from plastic to steel wheels.
PLEASE give any and all suggestions/options available to accomplish this ASAP>. 
Will cheaper Bachmann wheel sets work good enough etc.?
Also need new headlight bulb for it and would like to get with one order etc.
THANKS!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

For the Mogul tender wheels, I would suggest ball bearing wheels and use them to pick up power. The plunger type brass that pushes on the inside of the wheel acts like a brake. For the other cars, yes the Bachmann wheels should work fine. They tend to be a bit louder since they are cast metal vs say a machined wheel like the aristo or the USA trains. 

Mark


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with Mark. I personally have had excellent luck with Bachmann steel wheels. In fact I have, in the mail to me right now, seven more sets of these wheels. Mine generally go on Aristocraft rolling stock, but I have swapped wheels and trucks with LGB trucks, and they seem to be compatible. 

I have a Mogul with the headlight out too. I have the bulb, but I haven't figured out yet how to install it!!!

Ed


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

All of the LGB moguls I have seen use a 5 volt plug in bulb. 

The socket in most moguls comes out the bottom of the headlight for bulb replacement.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Unless you have MTS system Dan, then I think you need the 24 volt bulb - OR battery power too I guess?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of the replacement wheels for my rolling stock are Bachmann sets. They just work... 

Some have been running for about ten years without a problem.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd always put Aristo wheels till one day I was buying a box car and the shop was out of them. He talked me into a set of Bachmann wheels. They cost a lot less and I can't find anything to dislike about them. The car runs fine.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks guys! Now, don't they make 2 different sizes or am I mistaken?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

John, they come in 24 mm and 31 mm sizes. You should use the 31 mm for most all LGB and other rolling stock. Just a few items use the 24 mm.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with you, Stan. In fact 7 sets of Bachmann steel wheels just arrived at my house this afternoon!

Ed


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

All MTS locos have 5 volt bulbs from the factory. Track voltage is 24 volts, but is not tied directly to the bulbs in the MTS system. 

The voltage for lights and smoke is however programmable and can be changed in the MTS system. 

Look closely at the bulb, if it has a flat top and plugs into a socket, it is 5 volts. 
If the bulb has a round top and plugs into the socket, it is 24 volts. 
If the bulb is yellow and screws into a socket then it is 18 volts. 

Please note that Train-Li has a clear 24 volt bulb that screws into a socket available and the train-li bulbs follow the above statements just like the LGB bulbs.


----------

